# Puppy DNA testing



## pfg (May 1, 2010)

*Is anyone familiar with DNA testing for puppies? What can it verify? Not just the breed, sire and dam but genetic problems. Please advise.*

*pfg*


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I think it depends on the genetic problem, and i"m sure some tests are better than others. There are DNA tests for a variety of things, including DM and even perianal fistulas.


----------

